# HP PRINTER & oil based inks



## tea shert (May 5, 2005)

i have been using the water based HP cart. , but i have problems with bleeding on the backside of the design [inside the shirt] after a wash......someone told me stop using water based and use oil based inks.....is this true, and do they make oil based for HP's


should i just buy a used / new EPSON....is that the best printer for out-of-home tshirt making ?

which heat transfer paper is the best for a heat press ?

which heat press is the best for starting out & cheep too ?


----------



## photodiver (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello, the only time I have seen "bleeding through a shirt that was washed was when too much ink was applied. We only print transfers a 360dpi on our epson printers.

In my opinion, Epson printers are the way to go, however so far I am not too happy with the new Dura-brite ink they are offering..

As far a the transfer paper, we use the inkjet transfer paper from RPL supplies.

We use two different presses for our t-shirts, a 15"x15" Hix clamshell and a 16"x20" Knight swing away. The Hix press is only about $650.00 us. 

To me the press is as important as the ink and paper you use. No point in printing perfect transfers only to ruin them in your press.


----------



## tea shert (May 5, 2005)

"too much ink".....


oh i can set the ink level on my printer, never tried it, but i was told it was because of the "water based" inks im using in the HP.

i'll try turning down the ink output an see what happens...


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

See my other reply to your other post =) Pigmented inks work a lot better for heat transfer.


----------

